# Monster In The Box Motor



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey Everyone! So I Am Building Dr. Kreepy's Cheap Monster In The Box:





I Got A Windshield Wiper Motor And I Will Attach It To A Box About Half The Size Of Dr Kreepy's. The Box Looks Like It Is Like A Big Old Crate And It Says DO NOT OPEN on The Sides. I Am Pretty Sure I Know The Answer To This But Just To Be Sure I Will Ask. If I Had A Blow Mold Bucky Skeleton Sitting On Top Of The Crate, Would The Windshield Wiper Still Be Able To Open The Lid Or Would That Be Too Much Weight. A Blow Mold Skeleton Is Almost Weightless So I Am Guessing That It Will Have No Effect On The Motor But I Just Want To Make SUre. Thanks In ADvance!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

no i dont thing so at all.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I went to a Haunt in our area this year with a MIB. They did the Cindy Bob one, and glued a 14" candy bowl filled with full sized candy bars (candy was taped to bowl). It worked no problems with that weight.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

The weight of a blow mold skeleton will not affect the motor.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Agreed wiper motors are very powerful it will not have any trouble lifting the extra weight.


----------

